# what to feed assasin snails after pest snails are all dead?



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

so my 7 assasin snails cured me of my pond snail infestation for about a month now. so if i dont have anymore pond snails for them to munch on , will they eventually die off or is there something i can feed them that will keep them alive.? they are quite cool to look at.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

they'll happily scavenge left over fish food; also, feed blood worm, brine shrimp and other hight-protien snacks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed, I have 2 in a 33g comm tank and it is snail free with the exception of them and one Nerite snail. They do just fine scavenging.


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

i have 2 in my 47 gallon and i dont feed them.. they're huge lol.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also feed them Malaysian trumpet snails....


----------

